# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Montego Bay Message Board >  Holiday Inn sunspree

## rocknrollfarmer

Hi, thinking of staying here. Any suggestions??? pros & cons? We are a married couple 54 years old. Will be traveling on to Negril, but thought we'd try Montego Bay for a bit. Thanks for your thoughts on this resort.

----------


## Patricia

A few years back, our flight going home was cancelled & we were put there for 1 night.  It was horrible.  The rooms were musty with cigarette burns on the carpeting.  Hallways are drab & if they lose power, you are in pitch black darkness.  The food was so-so, the dining room extremely loud due to the house band blaring music during dinner hour.  Couldn't wait to leave the next morning.

You might want to look into The Decameron in Montego Bay, a friend of mine stayed there & loved it.

----------


## rocknrollfarmer

Dear Patricia, Thanks for your reply!

----------


## IRIEchic

They just renovated Holiday Inn...and it looks lovely and the reviews are more positive now.

----------


## Navvet

I think after reading the reviews from Tripadvisor, I would feel confident staying there. Good Luck!

----------


## negrilsand

I would avoid the Holiday Inn. It is in an inconvenient area for one thing. The food is bad. The management there is hopeless-I am familiar with them. There are so many other better choices. You would be delighted with The Oasis at Sunset for instance in comparison. Try the Riu s. I had a rat run under my foot at breakfast at the Holiday Inn. I hardly noticed it because of all the flies! Check the rates at the Iberostar resorts. I enjoy Sunset Beach Resort and Spa(under $200 per couple) which includes The Oasis at Sunset Beach(Under $300 per couple). Royal Decameron Montego Bay($180 or less per couple) has been sold and so is being let go a bit but is still better than the Holiday Inn. If you can use points or find a low rate, I would even consider the Hilton. The good TripAdvisor reports on the Holiday Inn are not accurate. Read the poor ones and believe them.

----------


## Seveen

NO! don't stay there - inconvenient location --- too many kids, small beach 

check out the Gloucester Hotel or Wexford right on the Hip Strip so you can walk and see things and easy eating

the only good thing was I didn't have to pay for my whole stay ahead of time --- and we shouted Hallelujah when we got out of there - stayed one night - supposed to stay a week

----------

